
Show HN: Tickets as Config, tickgit: project management as part of your codebase - patrickdevivo
https://github.com/augmentable-dev/tickgit
======
patrickdevivo
Hi everyone, I don't post here much, but wanted to showcase an idea I recently
started playing with to see if it makes any sense. I'm curious to know what
project management using git looks like, and if there's any value in tracking
tickets for a codebase, within the codebase itself. There's more detail
enumerated in the github repo, please share if you have opinions!

